# 5D Mark III Problems



## emareee (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello. I just got a Canon 5D Mark III with a Canon 24-70mm L Lens. I've loved it up until just now. I loaded a batch of photos onto my computer and a bunch of files can't be read. My MacBook says "It may be damaged or use a file format that Preview doesn't recognize." Someone please tell me if this is an error I should be seriously worried about. I'd like to know if I have to send my camera back to Canon or not. Thank you so much


----------



## emareee (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd also like to know if any of my unread files can be saved. It'd be a bummer to lose all that :-\


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.transcend-info.com/support/DlCenter/DLSoftware.asp?ID=5&Func1No=&Func2No=

try this
I've used it to recover deleted photos, but if the pics are corrupt due to card failure before writing you might be out of luck if its a card failure after the files were written it might be able to recover them


----------



## emareee (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it may be a problem with the camera. I ejected it and tried to shoot a few test shots after removing the "corrupt" files from the card. When I plugged it back into the computer, my MacBook came up with a notification saying it couldn't read the card *at all*. Beforehand I was still able to salvage a few files. After that I put the memory card back into the camera and my camera said "Card2 cannot be accessed. Reinsert/change card or format card with camera." Can someone please help me out


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

tried a different card?

also can you view the files on camera?

also try a different card reader


----------



## traveller (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you shooting jpeg or RAW? 

I'm not a Mac user, but if you're using RAW then it's likely that Apple's own software won't be able to read the .CR2 files from the 5D MkIII without installing a plug-in (this is the same with versions of Photoshop/Lightroom older than the camera). Have you tried the (Canon) Digital Photo Professional software? 

Sorry if this isn't the issue and I'm trying to teach granny how to suck eggs, but I thought it might be worth mentioning, just in case...


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> tried a different card?
> 
> also can you view the files on camera?
> 
> also try a different card reader



+1 and try canons DPP software and connect directly thru usb


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 4, 2012)

I dont think this is a MK3 issue. I think this is either you need to update your Mac (adding support for MK3 Raw files) or your memory card is corrupt. Make sure you do a format on the camera, fire some shots, make sure you can see them when hitting the 'Play' button. Then try and do a import. If possible find another computer you can load the files into, and then use DPP to import. Another base test is to see if you can view the JPGs on the card, if you are shooting 2 formats. Good luck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2012)

CF or SD card? What brand?

It sounds like the card, and its cheap to pop a different card in the camera to see if it works. I prefer CF cards, but a reliable brand like Sandisk or Lexar should work fine.

Bad cards are fairly common, so its best to stick with the highest quality ones available. Do not ever buy one from ebay, they are more often counterfit than not.

If you have a different camera, try the card in it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a card issue, not a camera issue.


----------

